# Ultra HD compatible HDMI switcher by DVDO announced



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

The Quick6 4K UltraHD HDMI switcher by DVDO, first introduced at the Cedia Expo in September 2012 in Indianapolis, has been announced. It provides 6 HDMI inputs and 2 outputs that are high-speed and 1080p, 3D, and 4K compatible. The 2 HDMI outputs can send video signals to 2 different screens, or to 1 screen and a home theater receiver for audio.








DVDO's Quick6 HDMI switch joins its existing product line which includes the iScan Duo and EDGE Green video processors, and the DVDO Air WirelessHD system.

"DVDO has a proven history of product innovation and performance for CEDIA residential and commercial applications," said C.H. Chee, general manager of DVDO. "We are constantly in search of new ways to enhance the consumer experience, which is showcased in our latest product, the Quick6 HDMI switch."

In support of non-HDMI receivers that are still part of many home theaters, the switcher also includes both a digital optical and coax audio output. It also boasts features such as Picture-in-Picture, Audio Return Channel and Automatic Input Detection, and the technologies InstaPort (nearly instantaneous HDMI-source switching), InstaPrevue (live preview of all HDMI inputs), and MHL.

Upon activation of the Quick 6, and after adding cables to the HDMI inputs, small PIP screens will pop up to indicate what is connected at any given time.

With the MHL support, tablets, smartphones, and other handhelds can output 1080p video and 7.1-channel HD audio to a display directly.

Firmware updates for the Quick6 4K UltraHD, for future feature additions, are done through the device's high-speed USB port, and included USB flash drive.

DVDO is calling the Quick6 4K UltraHD HDMI switch the "ultimate audio/video receiver (AVR) upgrade." Since audio technology, such as amps, speakers, and receivers are considered a little "slower" on the upgrades, they would last for years and still be considered (by some) to be "current." However, with the ever-changing video technologies, this solution promises to bring "all the latest video technologies to your TV and upgrades your current system in minutes."

*Quick6 feature reference*

- Six 300MHz HDMI inputs
- Two 300MHz HDMI outputs – two displays or one display and one AVR
- InstaPrevue for live previews of active inputs
- InstaPort for near instantaneous input switching
- 300MHz / 4K 3D in and out
- Coax & S/PDIF audio out
- Audio Return Channel (ARC)
- Dual MHL inputs to connect a mobile device to a display
- Serial & IR control (RS232 port for home automation)
- Firmware upgradeable via USB
- Automatic input selection

Amazon currently carries the product for $399 and includes free shipping.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Keith, So this unit will take the audio from the HDMI source and reroute the path out to the s/pdif optical and coax? I know a couple people who would be very interested in this switch just for that feature alone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ericzim said:


> Hi Keith, So this unit will take the audio from the HDMI source and reroute the path out to the s/pdif optical and coax? I know a couple people who would be very interested in this switch just for that feature alone.


If it does that it will be downconverted to Dolby Digital or DTS. s/pdif optical and coax can not distribute the uncompressed audio formats.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info and full aware of the limitations of S/PDIF and 5.1, I was thinking with fewer BD players having multi channel analog out or digital out options this would be a solution for some who have hdmi pass through only AVRs like the Onkyo HT-R550 albeit an expensive one. Most people I know who upgrade to newer technology don't pay attention to connection options when they buy stuff. I get the calls for help connecting stuff to other stuff that just won't connect without adding something in between.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

@ $399 you could just upgrade to a better receiver with all the features that one would need.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> @ $399 you could just upgrade to a better receiver with all the features that one would need.


Anyone buying this probably already has a dedicated separates (note the RS232) or a high end flagship receiver or analog pre-amp with an outboard DAC.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> @ $399 you could just upgrade to a better receiver with all the features that one would need.


I agree that the price seems pretty steep for what you get.
Don't know if any other HDMI switches break out toslink or coax audio though, so that may be the wow factor that sets this apart and gives it value.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

chashint said:


> I agree that the price seems pretty steep for what you get.
> Don't know if any other HDMI switches break out toslink or coax audio though, so that may be the wow factor that sets this apart and gives it value.


This device is aimed at the custom installer market and is of little use to a value oriented customer. It has a place and I can see owners of Analog Multichannel Pre-amps buying these HDMI switches up in bulk.


----------

